# Command and conquer : Tiberium Twilight



## ruffneck23 (Mar 21, 2010)

Not a bad game but what have they done with my Command and conquer?

Im enjoying it but I also feel very sad 


anyone else playing ?


----------



## audiotech (Mar 22, 2010)

Picked up Tiberian Sun recently for £4.99 at maplins. Daft question probably, but what's the difference between the Sun and Twilight? No daft replies now.


----------



## sim667 (Mar 22, 2010)

Oooh i used to like command and conquer generals on my mac, but havent played it since i got an xbox

is this out on xbox?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2010)

i thinks its out on xbox but tbh dont bother , its nothing like the last games and ive come to the conclusion that its shit


----------



## Termite Man (Mar 23, 2010)

it's shit on xbox . I got one of the command and conquer games and I have hardly played it !


----------



## bhamgeezer (Mar 23, 2010)

You wouldn't mess with that.


----------



## kained&able (Mar 23, 2010)

I love c&c so will be reading reviews of this post haste.

ruffneck is scaring me slightly though.

Okay that sounds worrying from reading a review. Unit caps in c&c?? What the fuck?


dave


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 23, 2010)

its worse than that , the unit caps are only about 10-15 units ( so far in ) , theres no base building to speak of . 

ITS NOT AN RTS !!


----------



## kained&able (Mar 24, 2010)

also read it requires on always on internet connection. Fuck that for a laugh. I am not buying a game that asks for that ever.


dave


----------



## ruffneck23 (Mar 24, 2010)

the version ive got does not require internets all the time , but its still not worth it


----------



## Silva (Mar 26, 2010)

MC5 said:


> Picked up Tiberian Sun recently for £4.99 at maplins. Daft question probably, but what's the difference between the Sun and Twilight? No daft replies now.



Tiberian Sun was released around 1999. Proper pretty, tough as nails but also quite good. Twilight seems rubbish, 'to.

E2A: They're on the same C&C storyline, but that as far as similarities should go.


----------



## Ranbay (Mar 26, 2010)

Tiberian Twilight shirley?


----------



## spacemonkey (Mar 26, 2010)

You can do download C&C: Tiberian Sun, C&C: Tiberian Dawn and CC: Red Alert for free here - http://www.commandandconquer.com/classic

It's all part of a promo for C&C 4. Enjoy!


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2010)

spacemonkey said:
			
		

> You can do download C&C: Tiberian Sun, C&C: Tiberian Dawn and CC: Red Alert for free here - http://www.commandandconquer.com/classic
> 
> It's all part of a promo for C&C 4. Enjoy!



Heh neat.


----------



## Kid_Eternity (Mar 26, 2010)

Odd it wont let me download for some reason... (tried in both FF and Chrome)


----------

